# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  احبتي في مريخاب اون لاين منهم [you]

## africanu

*أحبتي في المنتدي ياأجمل ماأضافه القدر إلى حياتي ..
جمعنا منتدي مريخاب اون لاين على الأخوه في الله وحب المريخ
فكيف يكون تعاملنا مع بعضنا ...

تعالوا معي لنرى 
*
*
*
*


سأضع هنا بعض آداب التعامل التي أنتم أهل لها ياصفوة المجتمع الرياضي
وكلي أمل أن نسمو فعلا بتعاملنا مع بعضنا ..
فنتقن ونرتقي إلى فن التعامل والحوار ..



القاعدة الذهبيه في التعامل ..



..(عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك)..

لين الجانب ... الرفق في التعامل ... الكلمة الحسنة لها تأثير جدا كبير ... ينبغي أن نعي جيدا أننا نتعامل عن طريق( شبكة)
حدود تعاملنا هو النص المكتوب وعلينا أن ننتقي كلماتنا وأن نختارها برفق ... بذوق لكي لاتفهم بشكل خاطيء .. 

**القراءه الجيده للموضوع ..
يجب علينا قراءة المواضيع والمشاركات جيدا قبل الرد عليها
نحاول قدر الإمكان عدم الحياد عن صلب الموضوع ..



** جميل أن يتخلل ردك وجهة نظرك فيما طرح واضعا في الإعتبار
قاعدة أساسية(الإختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية ) ..
فعند الرد على موضوع أحد الأعضاء ... أطرح وجهة نظرك
بدون فرضها على الغير تذكر جيدا أن لكل شخص توجهاته الخاصة 
وأن لكل شخص نظرته الخاصة للأمور أبحث عن الأخطاء 
وحاول أن تعالجها
لاكن دون أن تحجم الموضوع شر اليها بما لا يعرض 
صاحب الموضوع للحرج..



تشكل ردود أفعالنا ما يقارب70% من مجموع تصرفاتنا
لذا وجب علينا الحذر قبل أن تصدر منك أي ردة فعل قد 
تندم عليها مستقبلا 
نكرر قراءة المواضيع مرة أو مرتين ثم نحاول تجنب الرد تحت 
تأثير موجة غضب


حين يحدث خلاف في موضوع ما بين عدة أشخاص
من الواجب علينا التخفيف من حدة الخلاف والسعي الى فض النزاع 
وتسوية الأمور مهما كانت أسباب الخلاف لا أن نشارك في اشعال
فتيل ذلك الخلاف..



مهما يكن حجم الخلاف تبقى الأخلاق هي العنوان الأول لنا
فلاداعي للتسرع في الحكم واتخاذ قرارت في وقت أنت بأمس
الحاجة لهدوء النفس وضبطها ومن ثم النظر في الأمر من جديد
فلربما توضح لك الأمربعد خفائه(الحلم _الصبر)
ضروري لتفهم الأمور وادراكها بعقل واعي



** عدم الإستهانه بمواضيع الغير ..



الأعضـــــــــاءالجــدد .... يجب أن نضعهم نصب أعيننا ..
أن لا نبخسهم حقهم من الردود والتواصل لمجرد أننا لا نعرفهم ...!!
بل يجب الوقوف بجانبهم ..
فجميعنا بدءنا هذا المشوار بخطوات ... وجميعنا يعلم أن أصعب
تلك الخطوات كانت أول خطوة
فمن خلال التعاون مع بعضنا تعرفنا أكثر على بعضنا وزادت ثقتنا
ومحبتنا الأخوية وتعلقنا بهذا المنتدي العظيم
ومحاولة تقديم كل ما يفيد الجميع ويساهم في رقيه نحو الأفضل ..





.. وفي الختــام ..

القليل من الحكمة والقليل من التروى والصبر ..
نرتقي بمنتدانا إلى الأفضــل بروحنـــا المتفهمة ..



أتمنــى أن تتقبلوا ما جـاء هنا برحابة صدر وسعة ..


لو ملكت الدنيا لكانت لاتعادل عندي
ذرة من وفاء الصفوة ومودة
اعضاء المنتدي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله كفيت واوفيت ولم تترك لنا شياً لنقولة
بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

والله كفيت واوفيت ولم تترك لنا شياً لنقولة
بارك الله فيك



اخي الصفوة الرائع رياض
الشكر بعد الله لكم
انتم من اكرمتونا بمريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور افريكانو 
علي هذه الكلمات الجميلة والتي لو عملنا بها 
لاصبحنا اكثر من اخوة منتديين
...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشكور افريكانو 
علي هذه الكلمات الجميلة والتي لو عملنا بها 
لاصبحنا اكثر من اخوة منتديين
...



اخي الرائع دائما مرهف
نطلب منكم ان يتسع صدركم لنا
نعلم ويشهد الله انكم لاتحملون شئ في دواخل الصدور
نريد ان نبدع معكم وبكم 
نعلم انكم تعملون لكي يكون المنتدي منبر لكل عاشق في محراب المريخ
ربي يسر لنا ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*يجب ان يكون هذا المنبر حر والحرية تتيح لنا ان نكون واضحين وصرحين ياسيد افركانو يجب ان تضرح المشكلة او اي تجاوز بوضوح والناس تتحدث فيه بشفافية كاملة اعتقد هذا المنبر لجميع من ينبض قلبه بحب المريخ العظيم وليس ملك لشخص بعينه يريد ان يتحكم في المنبر كيفما يشاء وينصب نفسه المتحدث بلسان الآخرين ولكم الشكر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

يجب ان يكون هذا المنبر حر والحرية تتيح لنا ان نكون واضحين وصرحين ياسيد افركانو يجب ان تضرح المشكلة او اي تجاوز بوضوح والناس تتحدث فيه بشفافية كاملة اعتقد هذا المنبر لجميع من ينبض قلبه بحب المريخ العظيم وليس ملك لشخص بعينه يريد ان يتحكم في المنبر كيفما يشاء وينصب نفسه المتحدث بلسان الآخرين ولكم الشكر



 
المريخابي الاصيل والعاشق المتيم بحب المريخ (ابوشهد)
اعلم اخي مابين السطور
يعلم الجميع اننا احرار في مريخاب اون لاين 
واعلم المشكلة وسؤ الفهم الحاصل بينك وبين اخونا مرهف
اخي الكريم اريد منك ان تزكر سبب سؤ الفهم
لكي نتمكن من تقريب وجهات النظر
نحن في المريخ اخوة
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*يا سلام عليك يا أفريكانو ، كلام من ذهب ، أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذا البوست الرائع ،،،
- تقبل تحياااااتي ،،،
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

المريخابي الاصيل والعاشق المتيم بحب المريخ (ابوشهد)
اعلم اخي مابين السطور
يعلم الجميع اننا احرار في مريخاب اون لاين 
واعلم المشكلة وسؤ الفهم الحاصل بينك وبين اخونا مرهف
اخي الكريم اريد منك ان تزكر سبب سؤ الفهم
لكي نتمكن من تقريب وجهات النظر
نحن في المريخ اخوة



 من قال غير هذا انتم والحرية صنوان 
والمنبر هو للجميع ولي مثل ما لكم 
لا اكثر ولو بمقدار ذرة
ليس هنالك ما يميزني عنكم الا بعض لون 
عن اي سوء فهم ؟
حقيقة انا لا اعرف شيئاً
كنت اطرشاً في زفة لولا حديثك هذا اخي افريكانو 
اتمني ان تصفوا قلوبنا وان لا ناخذ الناس بالشبهات 
واتاسف لاي زميل هنا ان خرجت مني كلمة استهزاء 
او استخفاف لا اقصدها 
مع خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير للجميع
...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 24 العجب 24
					

يا سلام عليك يا أفريكانو ، كلام من ذهب ، أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذا البوست الرائع ،،،
- تقبل تحياااااتي ،،،



العجب العجيب الرائع بروعة ابداع قائد فرقة المريخ(فيصل العجب)
شرفت البوست ياغالي
تسلم علي المرور الكريم
                        	*

----------


## على السكين

*كلام درر وعلى العين والراس
سيروا لرفعة الزعيم سودان المريخ 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كلام جميل ومعا في حب المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى
*

----------


## africanu

*علي+عزمي
حبابكم مليووووون
                        	*

----------


## asko200

*اخي افريكانو لك مني كل الود والتقدير ونرجو ان نكون عند حسن الظن
                        	*

----------


## asko200

*نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوا
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أفريكانو....انت رائع روعة المنتدى....كلام طيب كلام جميل منمق و هذا إن دل على شئ إنما يدل على طيبة قلبك...أحييك على هذا الكلام الرائع... و أحي جميع الاخوة فى المنتدى...و أفتخر و أنا أشجع المريخ.....
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*تشكر أخى أفريكانو والصفوة بالسلوك ولا شنو؟ ....إلى الأمام دوماً بإذن الله ليظل المريخ شامخاً وزعيماً كما عهدناه وكما نتمناه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق هبانى
					

تشكر أخى أفريكانو والصفوة بالسلوك ولا شنو؟ ....إلى الأمام دوماً بإذن الله ليظل المريخ شامخاً وزعيماً كما عهدناه وكما نتمناه



 
طبعا اخي الصادق
تعرف الصفوة بالسلوك 
لك احترامي
                        	*

----------


## أبوعاقله أماسا

*ده كلام زول عااااقل.. وما أحوجنا للعاقلين في المريخ
نعم نحتاج للرأي والرأي الآخر
نحتاج لإتاحة الفرصة للجميع ليعبروا عن آرائهم بحرية وبسماحة في قضايا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## هاشم محمد السيد

*افضل تعليق هو ألا تعلق ... شكرا افريكانو... ادامكم الله ذخرا للمريخ الوطن
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*يا افريكانو اين تعليقى ياحبيبى على هذا الموضوع الجميل نحن فى المهجر على استعداد يا صفوة كثر الله من امثالك وانت ايضا حبيبى وان انشاء الله نلتقى فى اديس ابابا
لك الود والتحية د/ البزعى
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

يا افريكانو اين تعليقى ياحبيبى على هذا الموضوع الجميل نحن فى المهجر على استعداد يا صفوة كثر الله من امثالك وانت ايضا حبيبى وان انشاء الله نلتقى فى اديس ابابا
لك الود والتحية د/ البزعى



 حبابك مليون يادكتور
ربنا يدوم التواصل 
ارمي لي قدام
                        	*

----------


## امجدمكى

*عذرا افريكانو لكن واللة العظيم حبنا للمريخ يجعلنا لاندرى ماذا نفعل
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ليه التهميش دا منك يا افيكانو ....رديت على الجميع و شكرت الجميع الا انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كلام سليم يجب علي الكل العمل به  وتقبل تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*كلا م زى الدهب  ...
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*رائع يا أفريكانودا ميثاق جميل للتعامل الراقي بين أسرة المنتدى
متى ما توفرالود الصدق والإحترام وحرية الرأي والتعبير ما بتكون في مشكلة بيناتنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ليه التهميش دا منك يا افيكانو ....رديت على الجميع و شكرت الجميع الا انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!



العتب علي النظر
قدر ماقول امشي مستشفي مكة بكسل
لك احترامي اياس ياعسسسسل
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*.شكرا الرائع افريكانو
(عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك)..
هذه القاعده لخصت كل مايدور عن البوست
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*مشكوووور...على الكلام الجميل واتمنى اى شخص يعمل بنصيحتك
                        	*

----------


## صفوة حتي النخاع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

أحبتي في المنتدي ياأجمل ماأضافه القدر إلى حياتي ..
جمعنا منتدي مريخاب اون لاين على الأخوه في الله وحب المريخ
فكيف يكون تعاملنا مع بعضنا ...

تعالوا معي لنرى 
*
*
*
*


سأضع هنا بعض آداب التعامل التي أنتم أهل لها ياصفوة المجتمع الرياضي
وكلي أمل أن نسمو فعلا بتعاملنا مع بعضنا ..
فنتقن ونرتقي إلى فن التعامل والحوار ..



القاعدة الذهبيه في التعامل ..



..(عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك)..

لين الجانب ... الرفق في التعامل ... الكلمة الحسنة لها تأثير جدا كبير ... ينبغي أن نعي جيدا أننا نتعامل عن طريق( شبكة)
حدود تعاملنا هو النص المكتوب وعلينا أن ننتقي كلماتنا وأن نختارها برفق ... بذوق لكي لاتفهم بشكل خاطيء .. 

**القراءه الجيده للموضوع ..
يجب علينا قراءة المواضيع والمشاركات جيدا قبل الرد عليها
نحاول قدر الإمكان عدم الحياد عن صلب الموضوع ..



** جميل أن يتخلل ردك وجهة نظرك فيما طرح واضعا في الإعتبار
قاعدة أساسية(الإختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية ) ..
فعند الرد على موضوع أحد الأعضاء ... أطرح وجهة نظرك
بدون فرضها على الغير تذكر جيدا أن لكل شخص توجهاته الخاصة 
وأن لكل شخص نظرته الخاصة للأمور أبحث عن الأخطاء 
وحاول أن تعالجها
لاكن دون أن تحجم الموضوع شر اليها بما لا يعرض 
صاحب الموضوع للحرج..



تشكل ردود أفعالنا ما يقارب70% من مجموع تصرفاتنا
لذا وجب علينا الحذر قبل أن تصدر منك أي ردة فعل قد 
تندم عليها مستقبلا 
نكرر قراءة المواضيع مرة أو مرتين ثم نحاول تجنب الرد تحت 
تأثير موجة غضب


حين يحدث خلاف في موضوع ما بين عدة أشخاص
من الواجب علينا التخفيف من حدة الخلاف والسعي الى فض النزاع 
وتسوية الأمور مهما كانت أسباب الخلاف لا أن نشارك في اشعال
فتيل ذلك الخلاف..



مهما يكن حجم الخلاف تبقى الأخلاق هي العنوان الأول لنا
فلاداعي للتسرع في الحكم واتخاذ قرارت في وقت أنت بأمس
الحاجة لهدوء النفس وضبطها ومن ثم النظر في الأمر من جديد
فلربما توضح لك الأمربعد خفائه(الحلم _الصبر)
ضروري لتفهم الأمور وادراكها بعقل واعي



** عدم الإستهانه بمواضيع الغير ..



الأعضـــــــــاءالجــدد .... يجب أن نضعهم نصب أعيننا ..
أن لا نبخسهم حقهم من الردود والتواصل لمجرد أننا لا نعرفهم ...!!
بل يجب الوقوف بجانبهم ..
فجميعنا بدءنا هذا المشوار بخطوات ... وجميعنا يعلم أن أصعب
تلك الخطوات كانت أول خطوة
فمن خلال التعاون مع بعضنا تعرفنا أكثر على بعضنا وزادت ثقتنا
ومحبتنا الأخوية وتعلقنا بهذا المنتدي العظيم
ومحاولة تقديم كل ما يفيد الجميع ويساهم في رقيه نحو الأفضل ..





.. وفي الختــام ..

القليل من الحكمة والقليل من التروى والصبر ..
نرتقي بمنتدانا إلى الأفضــل بروحنـــا المتفهمة ..



أتمنــى أن تتقبلوا ما جـاء هنا برحابة صدر وسعة ..


لو ملكت الدنيا لكانت لاتعادل عندي
ذرة من وفاء الصفوة ومودة
اعضاء المنتدي



سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولاً متشكرين علي الفكرة ... ونوعد وعداً صفوياًجازما بالتنفيذ

ودعوني أقسم لكم أنني لا أدري كيف أصف احساسي الذي يكبر يوماً بعد يوم بهذا الوله العجيب... وهل تصدقون أن حاسة الحب السادسة فقط هي التي جمعت بيني اسمي وهذا الموضوع وهذا أول يوم لدخولي المنتدي وأخترت الأسم عن عشق ولم يفاجئني أن أجد هذا التوافق 
فالمريخ عالم نعشقه
*

----------

